# Summer is here.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's hot, and time for our tee shirts etc.
I have just been to Fostock in Zamalek and they have got in new summer wear but at the rate people wearing buying it wont last long. Lots of tee shirts, shorts, girls dresses etc


Maiden


----------

